# KENTRO ( 10W LED P7) Bicycle HeadLamp



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

It's my honor to being a member but I am newbie in ride.
Just want to share what I have developed.










To Admin : please delete if this threads is against any forum rules. Thanks.

more details


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

*beamshot*


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

*price ?*

price ???


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice. I wish I could read the prices in US dollar though.
(I'm sure there must be something I can download, someone?)


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

Price will be announced within one week both at CPF and MTBR. 
I believe many members here has 7.4V battery pack with 3.5mm DC Jack female.
You may buy only the head.










Also you may input some color change filter (LeeFilter) between front glass and collimator lens.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

LITEmania said:


> Price will be announced within one week both at CPF and MTBR.
> I believe many members here has 7.4V battery pack with 3.5mm DC Jack female.
> You may buy only the head....Also you may input some color change filter (LeeFilter) between front glass and collimator lens.


Mr. Cho, welcome to the MTBreview light forum. A very interesting light you have made. Is the light made with a switch that dims? If yes, how does the switch work? The photos are not clear just how the light mounts to the handlebars but from what I can see there looks to be just a nylon/rubber mount with Velcro strap(s) holding the lighthead on. Is this correct? I very much like the idea that you have incorporated of being able to add additional lenses to change the color of the beam. This was an idea that I too thought up some time ago and mentioned on the forums. Unfortunately, no other manufacture ( that I know of..) has yet developed a light that has changeable lenses to add color to the beam. You are the first...congratulations.:thumbsup: ...Now don't keep us waiting long for the price..


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

We've had discussion with Warren over on CandlePower Forums regarding this light and his design. You can find that thread *here*.

Some info from that discussion, to your questions:

-Filters for beam shaping and color adjustment are user-swappable
-Mounting via TwoFish Lockblock
-Will be offered in two output configs: Medium/High and Flash/High
-Offered with DSWOJ P7 emitter
-PWM driver circuit @ 2A
-Optic is 37.3mm (MR11-ish)
-On/Off/On 3-position toggle, switching across the Off position switches output level/mode


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

SBK : Thanks.

Switch operation


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I just read the thread that was given over on CPF. As such all my questions have been answered but one...price. I like the stuff I was reading over on CPF. If I was to buy this light I would certainly want the Kentro with the High-Med option. I also like the idea of the narrow filter if I chose to use this helmet mounted. Like the others on CPF I too would like to see a beam shot of the Kendro with the narrow filter compared to the standard flood setup.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting pricing info. And as an off roader, my vote would be for a 2 mode (low/high).

Also, I'd like to see complete packages (light, mount, battery, charger) just to keep it simple.


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> I just read the thread that was given over on CPF. As such all my questions have been answered but one...price. I like the stuff I was reading over on CPF. If I was to buy this light I would certainly want the Kentro with the High-Med option. I also like the idea of the narrow filter if I chose to use this helmet mounted. Like the others on CPF I too would like to see a beam shot of the Kendro with the narrow filter compared to the standard flood setup.











Due to the nature of collimator and largest LED die, 
the Center beam with narrow filter is not tight, plus LESS spill.


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

(Two pictures were taken at different day.)
Camera is too sensitive for the light.
By my eye, side spill is too weak with Narrow beam filter.


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

Would love to see pricing soon. Its getting dark here in the states and my search for lights has been narrowed down to yours & Dinotte. I really like your design and the fact that you are using a P7. Airbike's design and battery seem nice, but the price hike recently made theirs a non-start.


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

This is the heatsink and engine where the circuit locates.
P7 is not a robust mechanical part, but a thermal sensitive optoelectronics part.
Even with our heatsink and completly assembled KENTRO running at 2A,
the temperature goes up to 55+ C if you leave on the floor.

Please buy a P7 light, not a portable P7 oven...

Price will be announced on Saturday at CPF.

warren,


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lumen output and run time on high?

Thx


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

mb323323 said:


> Lumen output and run time on high?
> 
> Thx


I will drive DSW0J at 2A (approx.) in High mode,
I have no method or measuring equipment for the lumen output of Kentro.

I guestimate power dissipation will be less than 8Watt in High mode.

warren,


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

update


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Anyone want to guesstimate how this would match up with the AirBike light?


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

Nagaredama said:


> Anyone want to guesstimate how this would match up with the AirBike light?


I just ordered one and will post my findings when I get it. By my eye (and I am not an LED nut or DIY geek from CPF.... just a guy who wants a bright light).... the Kentro version looks better built and has more heat-sinking than the AirBike. The flexibility of the Kentro version of different filters and lenses make it a better option IMHO. Plus the Kentro version has an extension cord which should allow me to helmet mount the unit if I so choose. Parts should be readily avaliable too which is a big plus.

In the end, LiteMania's repuatation on CPF and his apparent skill in building high quality pieces won my vote in dollars. No, I am not a paid member of LiteMania's team,... just a long time lurker, first time poster on MTBR. I have a longer history on BikeForums.... and a longer one still on many car sites(NSXPrime.com, MY.IS, S2ki.org...) I will post a full review once I get the light... I for one am excited. I put HID's in all my cars that don't come with them,.... and it was tiring getting on my bike with its 3W luxeon Minewt and barely being able to see a thing. Cheers.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 3, 2007)

mb323323 said:


> Lumen output and run time on high?
> Thx


According to SSC P7 datasheet it should have at least 600 emitter lumens. Runtime depends on capacity of your battery pack.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

hiroshima said:


> I just ordered one and will post my findings when I get it. By my eye (and I am not an LED nut or DIY geek from CPF.... just a guy who wants a bright light).... the Kentro version looks better built and has more heat-sinking than the AirBike. The flexibility of the Kentro version of different filters and lenses make it a better option IMHO. Plus the Kentro version has an extension cord which should allow me to helmet mount the unit if I so choose. Parts should be readily avaliable too which is a big plus.
> 
> In the end, LiteMania's repuatation on CPF and his apparent skill in building high quality pieces won my vote in dollars. No, I am not a paid member of LiteMania's team,... just a long time lurker, first time poster on MTBR. I have a longer history on BikeForums.... and a longer one still on many car sites(NSXPrime.com, MY.IS, S2ki.org...) I will post a full review once I get the light... I for one am excited. I put HID's in all my cars that don't come with them,.... and it was tiring getting on my bike with its 3W luxeon Minewt and barely being able to see a thing. Cheers.


I'm surprised you didn't put a 13w 570 lumen HID on your bike sooner, there've been $200 complete options by Trail-tech for years


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

I wonder how it matches up to the Hanlite Gold model, 900 lumens.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Hanlite-SSC-P7-Gold-light-system-900-lumens_W0QQitemZ280275102579QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280275102579&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> I wonder how it matches up to the Hanlite Gold model, 900 lumens.


That one is a bit heavier (big battery) and a lot more expensive. Better comparison is the premium 700 lumen as it drives the P7 at 2.1A rather than 2.8A like the Gold. The Kentro drives the P7 at 2A and cost $14 more. I assume the Gold has a better bin P7 also. Hard to see how well the Hanlite is heatsinked - anyone from CPF have the 411 on them?

*Hmm - litemania sells 9 different Hanlite products on his website - batteries, mounts, cables - maybe he can give feedback on their quality...heh*

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Hanlite-SSC...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

syadasti said:


> That one is a bit heavier (big battery) and a lot more expensive. Better comparison is the premium 700 lumen as it drives the P7 at 2.1A rather than 2.8A like the Gold. The Kentro drives the P7 at 2A and cost $14 more. I assume the Gold has a better bin P7 also. Hard to see how well the Hanlite is heatsinked - anyone from CPF have the 411 on them?
> 
> *Hmm - litemania sells 9 different Hanlite products on his website - batteries, mounts, cables - maybe he can give feedback on their quality...heh*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Hanlite-SSC...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


I was considering ordering the Kentro, but now with this option I'm not so sure. I like the mounting hardware better on the Hanlite, plus it ships in 2-3 days vs Nov 7th. Description states the Hanlite Premium includes both handlbar and helmet mounts. The photo for the Premium does not show the helmet mount, but the Gold version photo does. So I wonder if the Premium will actually include it. My biggest concern is if the heatsinking is adequate on the Hanlite.


----------



## seeker (Feb 15, 2004)

I think heatsinking will be adequate provided you're moving >10mph. 
These light-makers tend to do everything in terms of flashlights/static, and they underestimate the significant effect of heat transfer from moving air. 

My old mr11 lamps would get hot enough to melt the plastic parts if left standing, but when moving even slowly in the summer at 90f+ they hardly ever got so warm I couldn't handle them.


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

10mph = 16km/hour,
MR11 = Halogen
:


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

LITEmania said:


> 10mph = 16km/hour,
> MR11 = Halogen
> :


What about Hanlite products - you carry 9 of them in your online store. Are you going to carry the Hanlite P7 cycle lights (premium and gold) too?


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

No.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

These Korean Direct Marketing plans have profit margins that are obscene for these bike lights ... A P7 emitter is $30 on Deal Extreme, on a copper heatsink pill. $30 in batteries, a $20 charger and a $ 7 handlebar moun, and those aren't even bulk, wholesale prices, Add in what It runs to turn some aluminum on a CNC lathe... the cost accountant in me says the numbers don't add up to what their direct marketing asking prices are, at $200, let alone $300.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

RandyBoy said:


> These Korean Direct Marketing plans have profit margins that are obscene for these bike lights ... A P7 emitter is $30 on Deal Extreme, on a copper heatsink pill. $30 in batteries, a $20 charger and a $ 7 handlebar moun, and those aren't even bulk, wholesale prices, Add in what It runs to turn some aluminum on a CNC lathe... the cost accountant in me says the numbers don't add up to what their direct marketing asking prices are, at $200, let alone $300.


Lupine is asking almost $500 for a P7 bike light so they aren't the greedy ones in this case


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

RandyBoy said:


> These Korean Direct Marketing plans have profit margins that are obscene for these bike lights ... A P7 emitter is $30 on Deal Extreme, on a copper heatsink pill. $30 in batteries, a $20 charger and a $ 7 handlebar moun, and those aren't even bulk, wholesale prices, Add in what It runs to turn some aluminum on a CNC lathe... the cost accountant in me says the numbers don't add up to what their direct marketing asking prices are, at $200, let alone $300.


So at retail you have listed $90 in parts not including wiring, the driver, any switches, connectors, and the lens for the LED. So lets make that an even $120 (Say $30 for the other parts mentioned).

I don't have a CNC machine in my garage nor do I know how to program one... Nor do I have the facilities to annodize anything (the last time I wanted to clear annodize a part they had a $80 minimum at the shop I know of). So if we say the shell/front lens assembly costs $25?? (WAG) we can say parts costs $145 not including labor to hook all the piece up...

So they are making maybe, what?, $70 on the unit price, but how much is NiteRider making on their $439 Trinewt? I don't have the time nor the expertise to produce a light of this calibre,.... so the numbnut set of riders like myself have to pay a premium.... but I'm ok with that.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

hiroshima said:


> So at retail you have listed $90 in parts not including wiring, the driver, any switches, connectors, and the lens for the LED. So lets make that an even $120 (Say $30 for the other parts mentioned).
> 
> I don't have a CNC machine in my garage nor do I know how to program one... Nor do I have the facilities to annodize anything (the last time I wanted to clear annodize a part they had a $80 minimum at the shop I know of). So if we say the shell/front lens assembly costs $25?? (WAG) we can say parts costs $145 not including labor to hook all the piece up...
> 
> So they are making maybe, what?, $70 on the unit price, but how much is NiteRider making on their $439 Trinewt? I don't have the time nor the expertise to produce a light of this calibre,.... so the numbnut set of riders like myself have to pay a premium.... but I'm ok with that.


Let me put it to you this way.... Circuit board, wire, driver, 5 way switch, machined, turned aluminum, body, lense, etc can be bought, assembled, for $44.00, price, not cost... Add in what you want for batteries and a charger... $35.00, price not cost.

Hey, it's your money, spend it or save it, any way you want or care to ... It's overpriced. I can more than afford it myself, the question is, is it worth it, for a light? In my opinion, hell no. I'll be buying value stock right now, not simple LED lights for $300.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 3, 2007)

RandyBoy said:


> Let me put it to you this way.... Circuit board, wire, driver, 5 way switch, machined, turned aluminum, body, lense, etc can be bought, assembled, for $44.00, price, not cost... Add in what you want for batteries and a charger... $35.00, price not cost.
> 
> Hey, it's your money, spend it or save it, any way you want or care to ... It's overpriced. I can more than afford it myself, the question is, is it worth it, for a light? In my opinion, hell no. I'll be buying value stock right now, not simple LED lights for $300.


So show me, where can I buy a complete light with comparable parameters (runtime, brightness, beam shape, UI) for a lower price?


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

RandyBoy said:


> Let me put it to you this way.... Circuit board, wire, driver, 5 way switch, machined, turned aluminum, body, lense, etc can be bought, assembled, for $44.00, price, not cost... Add in what you want for batteries and a charger... $35.00, price not cost.


Not trying to get into a pissing contest with you. DX lights are a good value for sure. Save that, a great value. But when all is said and done there were a few deal-breakers for me on those lights. I often ride 1.5 hours on my commute home and any night rides I am going to do will be longer than that. DX's history of spotty quality means I could potentially be on a trail or in traffic on my way home and have my light suddenly die. Plus run-times at full lummen output on DX's lights run about an hour on high. I don't want to have to deal with remembering to bring spare batteries much less having to replace them in the rain.

I see your point, and if my needs matched those of DX's offerings closer, they would have my money. Trust me, I would rather spend $80 than $220-300 too.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

RandyBoy said:


> Let me put it to you this way.... Circuit board, wire, driver, 5 way switch, machined, turned aluminum, body, lense, etc can be bought, assembled, for $44.00, price, not cost... Add in what you want for batteries and a charger... $35.00, price not cost...


If you can do a _comparable_ light at that price, you should be selling it. Even at $100, you'd get huge buy-in, and be making a tidy profit.

My DIY lights in that range have all come in at ~ $200. I could probably drop the cost if I got 500 housing made instead of one.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

jirik_cz said:


> So show me, where can I buy a complete light with comparable parameters (runtime, brightness, beam shape, UI) for a lower price?


It's as simple as using the "Search" feature. Try terms like MTE 12060, Trustfire 801, P-7, Deal Extreme, DX and Trail-tech or trailtech.. Try Google also.


----------



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Randy, your bike is just some metal tubes. You can buy them for a couple $ per foot. Pretty cheap to make a bike. Why not do that instead of buying one?

Not to mention your computer is just some sand and other exotic metals... Find them in the ground!


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

RandyBoy : 
please quote me 1000 sets of this.
all the best,
warren,


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 3, 2007)

RandyBoy said:


> It's as simple as using the "Search" feature. Try terms like MTE 12060, Trustfire 801, P-7, Deal Extreme, DX and Trail-tech or trailtech.. Try Google also.


I know lights from DX but they don't have comparable RUNTIME and beam shape. Trailtech HIDs are not cheaper.


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

RandyBoy seems to be a boy.

Please don't click above link 
His Public Profile is more valuable than Info. of P7.

2 cent

warren,


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

*To Litemania*

Is there a way to see your pages (links) in english without going through the google translator???

Thanks,

Johnnydrz


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Johnnydrz said:


> Is there a way to see your pages (links) in english without going through the google translator???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Johnnydrz


I'll second that thought....Your web site needs an English version. As to the subject matter of the last couple of post: I don't think the Kentro is too overboard in pricing. Yes, maybe $300 is too much but that is because I think almost all LED lights are over-priced.  On the up side marketers are sometimes willing to make deals when you contact them and make them a decent offer. If I didn't already own a good LED bar mounted light I would consider this product if I could buy it for say, $250...shipping included. If this is too much money then there are other options such as a $45 D/X P-7 MTE torch. Mode it with some external batteries and you have a comparable light system for under $100. Not everyone has DIY skills though or really wants to go that route. DIY is great. I might try my hand at it soon but if I do I'll have to buy a new digital multi-meter, a new soldering iron and other misc. supplies needed for DIY....hack saws, blades, files, thermal bonding glue, third hand tools, clamps, good lamp, gas for the car, and other assorted electronic related do-dads.....I'm sure if I had more time I could think up more but I have to go to work. If I'm lucky I might be able to keep it all under $300 by the time I'm done.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Johnnydrz said:


> Is there a way to see your pages (links) in english without going through the google translator???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Johnnydrz


That, that, and if would are possible in Spanish too  

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Order placed, can't wait to get it!


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

warren, a few questions;

how much does the complete kentro p7 headlamp alone weigh (no battery or mount)?
what type of cable/power connector is on final production model?

i would like to run one on my helmet, maybe with a 7.2v 2400mAh li ion battery. i do not need 5 hrs of burn time since i usually ride in the pre-dawn hours.

cheers and nice light!


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

Brooks04 said:


> I was considering ordering the Kentro, but now with this option I'm not so sure. I like the mounting hardware better on the Hanlite, plus it ships in 2-3 days vs Nov 7th. Description states the Hanlite Premium includes both handlbar and helmet mounts. The photo for the Premium does not show the helmet mount, but the Gold version photo does. So I wonder if the Premium will actually include it. My biggest concern is if the heatsinking is adequate on the Hanlite.


even though Hanlite have a better mount. It has ineffective reflector compare to the collimator lens of the Kentro for uniform beam pattern. the headsink looks better on teh kentro, but it'll be cover up by the lockblock. I don't know if you consider that hanlite running input voltage of 3.7v most likely is direct driven with resister and cap for sos, so there is no circuit to give you consistent output like the Kentro running on 7.2v with low battery warning and driven at consistent output. I have run P7 with 3 alk battery and/or 3 rechargeable battery. the P7 led dims as voltage drops or when you battery run down. P7 gets very hot( 4 leds in one small die) not as easy to heatsink as P4 ssc led. so I do hope Kentro's design is well heatsinked, so if we do stop to rest for a few minute that the p7 led don't burn out. maybe he can design something like Tesla.


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

*Halogen and Kentro*



















Sorry for the delay of shipping.

warren


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

Kam said:


> warren, a few questions;
> 
> how much does the complete kentro p7 headlamp alone weigh (no battery or mount)?
> what type of cable/power connector is on final production model?
> ...


I don't want to post on behalf of Warren, but he posted this info on the CPF topic and he seems to have been pretty busy as of late getting all items shipped out. (I just recieved confirmation that mine shipped Monday)....

To your question, he quoted the head light engine only as:
"O.D. : 52mm
Length : 82mm
Weight : 176 gram"

Final production photos of unit are here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2227659#post2227659


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Got mine today. Pics to follow this evening.


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

new run..
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=192025


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Very Good!...Remote switch...:thumbsup: .....Better Price....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

Holy Thread revival Batman!


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> Got mine today. Pics to follow this evening.


Don't worry folks, I'm sure the pics are coming 

Am I correct that the new run is the same headlamp power? After seeing Nags' Kentro in person I'm two steps from ordering my own.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

RandyBoy said:


> These Korean Direct Marketing plans have profit margins that are obscene for these bike lights ... A P7 emitter is $30 on Deal Extreme, on a copper heatsink pill. $30 in batteries, a $20 charger and a $ 7 handlebar moun, and those aren't even bulk, wholesale prices, Add in what It runs to turn some aluminum on a CNC lathe... the cost accountant in me says the numbers don't add up to what their direct marketing asking prices are, at $200, let alone $300.


Rule #1 of marketing - if they are standing in line, raise the price.

It's worth what someone is willing to pay. Pricing has no correlation to cost other than no supplier will willingly sell below cost for a long time. If they can get $300 for it, good for them! If you don't like it, just don't buy it. Simple. Everyone's happy.

J.


----------



## LITEmania (Oct 4, 2008)

:wave:

http://litemania.org/category.php?id_category=71


----------



## interiority (Dec 13, 2009)

Just wanted to warn anyone thinking of buying from litemania that i have been waiting two months for my order, and my emails are being ignored. I would not recomend buying anything from them


----------

